# My trio



## Flashbang (Sep 11, 2006)

1.)









2.) 









3.)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice guns.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Flashbang That's a nice group you got yourself there. I'll bet you have a good time when you take them puppys out. Good luck with them.


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice guns!


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*my taurus*

Ive got a Taurus 617 in .357 2" bobbed hammer 7 shot.
Anybody know where I can pick up a 7 shot speed loader or speed strips?


----------



## AREX (Aug 25, 2007)

*I Like That!*

Hey flashbang....nice CIA! Hoping to have one in the future (sigh).:smt023


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

nice grouping


----------

